# 2nd Monitor detected but stays black



## counterpoint (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey all, I've spent several hours trying to figure this out, so I would be thrilled if anybody could help me! Thanks in advance.

I'm running a Windows 7 (SP 1) PC with a GeForce 9600 GSO. Recently I acquired a second monitor, and I wanted to try using two simultaneously. Both LCD monitors are connected via DVI - the 9600 GSO has two DVI slots, and no VGA slots. I do not have an onboard AGP.

The problem is that the second monitor comes up blank once the computer boots. Windows and the Nvidia control panel DO detect it, and my mouse can certainly go over to the other monitor - but a black screen is all I get, usually. Almost as if it is in power saving mode.

If I use my normal monitor in the main slot, the older one works fine, but the newer one will flicker on periodically, but only for 0-1 second, usually when I drag something (a window, for instance) over to that monitor's field. Its spends most of its time black (but back-lit). If I set up the newer monitor in the main slot, and my older one in the second, the main monitor (new one) works fine, but the second monitor claims it has no signal.

Also, for some reason, if I plug in only ONE monitor, but plug it into the second slot, I similarly get NO signal from either monitor. It's almost as if the second DVI port is set to permanently be in sleep or something.

Again, Windows thinks both work fine.

I have tried:

1) switching which monitor is in which input
2) updating all drivers for card and monitors
3) messing with BIOS settings (S3 power mode)
4) trying mirror mode and extended mode
5) reseating video card to ensure a solid connection.

And of course, none of it works. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the second DVI port is faulty as it doesn't work at any time.

Regardless of the Windows setup or drivers, you should see an image during boot or in the BIOS.

I assume you have the desktop extended onto the second monitor and a supported resolution selected in the video setup?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the second DVI port is faulty as it doesn't work at any time.

Regardless of the Windows setup or drivers, you should see an image during boot or in the BIOS.

I assume you have the desktop extended onto the second monitor and a supported resolution selected in the video setup?


----------



## counterpoint (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah, the two displays: older one: Sony SDM-S94 and new one: Dell E207WFP (widescreen) are running at what i think is a native resolution. i have it sent to extended view.

so, new video card if i want this to work, then, or is there likely anything i can do?

thanks for your response.


----------



## counterpoint (Oct 3, 2011)

any more thoughts or ideas? thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I suspect a faulty video card/DVI port. You should be able to connect either monitor to either port and get a signal. So if the monitors work on one port, they should also work on the other. If not, the port is faulty. So yes, a new video card.


----------

